# Do You Exfoliate Your Body?



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you exfoliate your body or just your face?  How often do you exfoliate one or the other or both?

I exfoliate my face about once a week.  I was first using a lactic acid peel, and now switched to glycolic peel once a week so I can't really use any scrubs at all on my face.  I use a lactic acid peel on my arms because I have KP on my arms around once a week or every 2 weeks.  I use crushed apricot seeds and jojoba oil on my legs about every 2 weeks. 

How about you?


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 2, 2010)

I exfoliate my body 1-2 times a week. I just use exfoliating mitts in the shower with my body wash. If I am having a spray tan or feel like really good scrub than I use a salt based scrub.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 2, 2010)

In the summer I exfoliate my face and body every two weeks. Autumn, winter, spring once a week for both. Body scrub, mild glycolic cream for face in the colder months. Summer I use a gentle exfoliating cream scrub on my face.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2010)

I exfoliate my body, a small scrub everyday thanks to my bath lily, and i'd say one every two weeks with sugar and olive oil.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2010)

...curious.... What is a bath lily, Aude?


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 2, 2010)

Really? once a week or so? I exfoliate my entire body every other day! LOL...not sure if thats a bad thing.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 4, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *dropoffradar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? once a week or so? I exfoliate my entire body every other day! LOL...not sure if thats a bad thing.


 Are you feeling raw or left bleeding?  If not, then you're good to go! 

It also depends on what you are using to exfoliate.  If you are taking too many layers of skin with what you are using, then you should ease off because you will leave yourself open to infections but if you are just lightly exfoliating, every other day is no big deal.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 4, 2010)

My face everyday, but not my body. I shave everyday and have heard that it's a form of exfoliation and then on top of that I use a loofah, so I'm sure that's exfoliating too.


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 4, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just use one of those loofah puffs, I havent had any issues yet


----------



## llehsal (Nov 4, 2010)

I exfoliate my face and lips at least once a week or sometimes once every two weeks.


----------



## beautybash13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll exfoliate 1-2 days a week. It's mostly on my legs or these rough patchs on my arms. I should Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub. This stuff is AMAZING! The smell is fantastic and it works very well!


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2010)

I exfoliate my body before using self-tanner or when it gets colder. Just kind of like whenever I feel like I need it.

My face I exfoliate more regularly (with chemical peels or microdermabrasion scrubs). I also use self-tanner on my face quite often, so I really need to exfoliate


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 6, 2010)

I do but not as often as I should especially seeing as I have a number of body exfoliators building up in my supply! I used Lush Aqua Mirabilis mainly and although this is a body butter, it is grainy enough to exfoliate lightly. Otherwise I use Clarins body exfoliator as this is a bit more hardworking and then plenty of moisturiser afterwards. My face is exfoliated 2-3 x week.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 8, 2010)

you know the proper way to actually exfoliate and get all the dead skin out, is to use this small exfoliating glove thing, its very thin and a bit rough.

here's a pic: http://i.ebayimg.com/17/!BvQdb(QEWk~$(KGrHqR,!ioEv1+0FrOJBMDyS(sZMw~~_35.JPG

in korea everyone goes to this special sauna, basically a bath house? women section and men section. there's these small pools for hot water and cold water. that you sit in.

supposed to sit in the hot first. then come out, and use the small exfoliating towel thin and basically scrub your entire body with it. (no products, no soap just that)

it's kinda gross on how much junk comes out of your skin!

you can also do this at home.





i know lots of people use those body scrubs, and those softer body scrub towels, but honestly, that doesnt really exfoliate!

exfoliate is to get out dead skin, and those dont





everyone should try the korean exfoliating glove way. it realllllllly leaves your skin baby soft.


----------



## dropoffradar (Nov 8, 2010)

wow i have never heard of that. where would you get one?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *honeykim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you know the proper way to actually exfoliate and get all the dead skin out, is to use this small exfoliating glove thing, its very thin and a bit rough.
> 
> ...


This sounds very much similar to Moroccon gloves. U can practically find these scrubbing mits or gloves at all the Hamam or Moroccon Spas. I went to Morocco last year, and stock up on these gloves, it was darn cheap!These gloves are part of the daily routine among the  Moroccon ppl.No wonder their skin is like so soft and fresh all the time! The method is pretty much similar xplained by Honeykim, but I use with black soap.I'll wash,then slather the black soap all over my body, leave it for 5 mins, and rinse it away. And then while dripping wet, I'll scrub.Yes I'll see tons of rubbery junks just rolls up down my skin and falls!U have to put lil pressure while scrubbing,  so far my eczematic skin is able to tolerate. This is far better than any grainy scrubs for the body.

thus I dont advise this for face


----------



## jadamiranda (Nov 10, 2010)

I exfoliate my body twice a week. Thanks to Omorovicza Body Buffing Balm.  It has dead sea salt.  It gently eliminates dead skin cells.  It also has plum almond oil to keep my skin moisturized.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 10, 2010)

i didnt know morroco had the same thing!

you do black soap? i guess i'll have to try that. i do sandalwood, i love the smell, kinda spicey haha.

also i have a bit dry skin, and it works great with my skin. but once a week i do the glove thing. and on regular days i use sandalwood soap. and it also has this bits in it that are a bit rough so when you scrub with the soap, they also fall on your body. 
 



> Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2010)

It definitely is gross to see how much dead skin comes off your body when you scrub  in a sauna.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2010)

Black soap and that moroccan glove (i think it's called loofah) seem to be very effective, my mother and i have been contemplating going to a hammam just to try it.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 18, 2010)

I exfoliate my face and neck twice a week, I never exfoliate my body... It's way too sensitive to any exfoliant.


----------



## cinderella (Nov 21, 2010)

I exfoliate once weekly my body and the face once every 10 days.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *honeykim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i didnt know morroco had the same thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried black soap this weekend on my body. I definitely recommend it, my skin was so soft ! I was impressed by my elbows, usually so dry they stay dry no matter how much product i apply, but all the dry skin was gone. Yeepee !


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2010)

What kind of black soap, Aude?


----------



## magosienne (Nov 30, 2010)

Oriental black soap. Olive oil, black olives, salt and potassium hydroxide.

I also tried it last night on my face. My t zone appreciated it, my cheeks not so much. I'll do it again on my nose, it cleaned everything out of the pores.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 1, 2010)

Black olives?  Thats a new one.  There are so many variations of black soap.  I like the african black soap with the plantain ash instead of the potassium hydroxide.  sure its potassium?  Is it a liquid soap?  I've made some with activated charcoal before and you can buy it with activated charcoal.  Is the black olives just for colour?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2010)

No, i don't think so, they macerated with the olive oil, and the result is a paste. Yep, it does says potassium hydroxide on the packaging, so i trust that's what's inside. It's true there are so many variations, my usual supplier sells one with eucalyptus essential oil inside.

That said the black soap we use to wash the house is liquid, i think it contains flaxseed oil as well as olive, i didn't feel comfortable using that one though.


----------

